# Navy Aircraft crash at New Caledonia near "Sheet's Place" - July/August 1944



## Aerophil (Nov 15, 2021)

Does anyone know what aircraft was involved or have any additional information? Apparently the aircraft crashed into a reef and 24 Navy personnel were killed, including an Admiral.


----------



## mjfur (Nov 15, 2021)

Charles P. Cecil - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Remember LTjg Delbert Lawrence Gideon, USNR, KIA WWII


LTjg Delbert Lawrence Gideon, USNR September 26, 1905 – July 31, 1944




stationhypo.com







http://www.planecrashinfo.com/1944/1944-23.htm



Would have resembled this one, BuNo. 7230, 


7/31/1944​ PB2Y-3R 7233 NATS  FUNAFUTI CENPAC  JAMES W. GENTRY D

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aerophil (Nov 15, 2021)

There is more about this crash at: Accident Consolidated PB2Y-3R Coronado 7233, 31 Jul 1944


----------

